# Xuanqi Zhu / Kathy Zhu / PoliticalKathy



## Leominster (Feb 12, 2020)

Kathy Zhu, legally Xuanqi Zhu, is an exiled Miss Michigan winner and self-described conservative political commentator. She's Chinese so she gives conservatives that confirmation hit they so desperately need to prove that the Democrats are the real racists. She's pro-choice, pro-LGBT, atheist, likes weed, EDM concerts, and digs free market capitalism. Now you're probably thinking, "But Leominster, she sounds like a lolbertarian." And you'd be right, but libertarianism is fucking dead and you can't make money off of them as easily as you can by wearing a Trump hat with a bikini.




Kathy with her bf.





Spoiler: Bikini Shots





Kathy with Ali Alexander and Jacob Wohl. Presumably during their Miami Uncensored debate where Ashley St Clair and Nick Fuentes also made an appearance.







https://twitter.com/PoliticalKathy/status/1168704431703166976 (Archive)
https://twitter.com/PoliticalKathy/status/1168029876961415168 (Archive)

Kathy was stripped of her Miss Michigan 2019 title for talking about black crime. She would eventually go on to The Dr. Phil Show to discuss the issue of 13 doing 50, but let's not get ahead of ourselves. The tweets that got her title taken away are in the iMessage conversation and The Dr. Phil Show episode.

These are emails and iMessage conversations between Kathy and officials of the Miss Michigan organization.

https://twitter.com/PoliticalKathy/status/1152044590645616640 (Archive)

The stripping of her title was covered in many media outlets.
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/07/21/us/miss-michigan-kathy-zhu.html (Archive)



Spoiler: Emails and iMessages












I'm happy to report that Kathy is still a black crime statistic enthusiast, but unfortunately she's exceptional so the stat she gives is bullshit. If you're gonna quote crime stats, get 'em right, folks.


https://twitter.com/PoliticalKathy/status/1182784161691688962 (Archive)

Her appearance on CNN:




Your browser is not able to display this video.




Clips from her appearance on The Dr. Phil Show which aired on 12/20/2019:





Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.




More recently, she had a short lived friendship with Nick Fuentes. Kathy wanted Nick to disavow his supporters that were attacking her for being a cringe MAGA grifting libertarian.



https://t.me/s/nickjfuentes1?q=kathy (Archive)

She was Mad at the Internet over a parody account. Naturally this lead to several hundred parody accounts.



It's safe to assume that Kathy was just using the parody account as a proxy for leveraging Twitter into verifying her like Instagram has. She's upset that she's not verified on Twitter.

https://twitter.com/PoliticalKathy/status/1163561940016193536 (Archive)
https://twitter.com/PoliticalKathy/status/1199721047903346690 (Archive)
https://twitter.com/PoliticalKathy/status/1199779524361248773 (Archive)
https://twitter.com/PoliticalKathy/status/1199781998702841857 (Archive)


Most recently, Kathy has went all in for her fellow chinamen by talking about how white people are racist bigots that need to eat the bat soup. This lead to a lot of memes being made of her and Twitter fights with Ashley Rae Goldenberg, Cassandra Fairbanks, and more. She's trying to get Ashley fired from her job and banned from Twitter. Ashley's Twitter is https://twitter.com/Communism_Kills/  (Archive) and she's been documenting a lot of Kathy's exceptional activity.

Kathy's bf  is definitely heterosexual.





Your browser is not able to display this video.




Social Media:

Twitter (Archive)
Instagram (Archive)
Facebook (Archive)
YouTube (Archive)
LinkedIn (Archive)
General Information:

She was born September 23. 1998, in Qingdao, Shandong, China.
She was raised in Kissimmee, Florida.
She transferred to the University of Michigan from the University of Central Florida.
Her address is 266 Village Green BLVD APT 103 Ann Arbor MI 48105.


----------



## Burning Fanatic (Feb 12, 2020)

OP feels like it’s missing a few lines to introduce her. Currently it just reads like we should all already know who she is.





						Opening Post 101
					

Original Post(Opening Post) 101 – How to make threads that will not get locked by Moderators or get you ridiculed by our loving community  A major part of KiwiFarms is the threads in the Lolcow threads and subforums. We rely on our large membership pool to find and collect information on...




					kiwifarms.net


----------



## The Last Stand (Feb 12, 2020)

Why do Chinese dislike Black people? Glad she thought larping over a demographic that doesn't affect her directly was worth more than Miss America.


----------



## MediocreMilt (Feb 12, 2020)

> Most recently, Kathy has went all in for her fellow chinamen by talking about how _white people are racist biggots that need to eat the bat soup_. This lead to a lot of memes being made of her and Twitter fights with Ashley Rae Goldenberg, _Cassandra Fairbanks_, and more.



Excellent, been looking for somewhere to dump these clips. Kathy wasn't a fan





Your browser is not able to display this video.






Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Leominster (Feb 12, 2020)

Burning Fanatic said:


> OP feels like it’s missing a few lines to introduce her. Currently it just reads like we should all already know who she is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. It's been rectified.



The Last Stand said:


> Why do Chinese dislike Black people? Glad she thought larping over a demographic that doesn't affect her directly was worth more than Miss America.



She really does LARP. Ashley Goldenberg told Kathy that she dyed her hair blonde, dates white men, uses freckle filters, changed her first name, etc. because she wants to be white. Which lead to a meltdown where Kathy calls a Jewish woman Alt-Right lol.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Dick Pooman (Feb 12, 2020)

She's also a pretty good singer.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## DarkWestern (Feb 12, 2020)

She's got a poorly cropped hazmat suit over her picture, you can barely tell... You'd think for almost 35,000 followers she could spend another 11 seconds in paint to make it look correct.


----------



## BlancoMailo (Feb 12, 2020)

Wait? "Kathy Zoo?"
I'll admit my understanding of mandarin is limited (so if a native/fluent speaker wants to correct me, please do) but in every example I've seen so far, "zh" is roughly a "j" sound, like how the "Zhou Dynasty" is basically pronounced as "Joe Dynasty" by us filthy laowai.

Unless there's something I'm missing here, her name should literally be pronounced "Kathy Jew".
(With her legal name, Xuanqi Zhu, being roughly along the lines of "sh-uan-chi jew")


----------



## 2021Murder (Feb 12, 2020)

I dont understand the hate for this woman, that first tweet you linked is exactly what Dick Masterson believes. In fact Kathy is just what Dick would be if he was an asian girl, just as vapid and just as bad at defending their food choices. 

Those two would eat literal dogshit and defend it. 

"Hey what are you getting?"

"this its apparently part of my culture, what about you"

"I'll have what youre having"

All joking aside, the main reason i hate both is their food opinions, im not even a big fan of pork and Kathy would probably eat a child if given an opportunity


----------



## Queen Elizabeth II (Feb 12, 2020)

Eh, I'm not sure she's a lolcow. Many (not all) of her grievances are quite fair and her statistics aren't that far off the mark; I wouldn't say she's bright but it's sad someone with more than two braincells would enter for Miss World.

She's about as wacky as 50% of the other "conservative" commentators. Pretty unremarkable really.


----------



## Slimy Time (Feb 12, 2020)

Only thing I know about her is she had people in the university circling posters with her face on calling her a WHITE nationalist. The woman with the most stereotypically Chinese face is a white nationalist according to the progressive university. Whether she's a cow or not, the people in her college seem way more exceptional. 

Not sure if it's completely cow material at the time, thought being one of these Conservative social media types, I'm sure something exceptional has or will eventually come up which cements her as a cow.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Feb 12, 2020)

Just another stupid attention whore trawling the internet for greasy neckbeard simp donations. Ho hum.

It's like they don't think we've got their hustle figured out.


----------



## Leominster (Feb 12, 2020)

DarkWestern said:


> She's got a poorly cropped hazmat suit over her picture, you can barely tell... You'd think for almost 35,000 followers she could spend another 11 seconds in paint to make it look correct.



There's a bot on Telegram that automatically does the hazmat suit for you, she probably used that.



BlancoMailo said:


> Wait? "Kathy Zoo?"
> I'll admit my understanding of mandarin is limited (so if a native/fluent speaker wants to correct me, please do) but in every example I've seen so far, "zh" is roughly a "j" sound, like how the "Zhou Dynasty" is basically pronounced as "Joe Dynasty" by us filthy laowai.
> 
> Unless there's something I'm missing here, her name should literally be pronounced "Kathy Jew".
> (With her legal name, Xuanqi Zhu, being roughly along the lines of "sh-uan-chi jew")



You're correct.



http://archive.md/Qjcti


Fagatron said:


> Eh, I'm not sure she's a lolcow. Many (not all) of her grievances are quite fair and her statistics aren't that far off the mark; I wouldn't say she's bright but it's sad someone with more than two braincells would enter for Miss World.
> 
> She's about as wacky as 50% of the other "conservative" commentators. Pretty unremarkable really.



I've only scratched the surface. She's basically blacklisted now because she flirted with the whole groyper thing. Expect a massive ideological shift.


http://archive.md/f40Gh


Spoiler: Those Fucking Anon Green Frogs





http://archive.md/wip/7gKfE









						PoliticalKathy
					






					t.me
				







She's going off the deep end. She's a self-described free speech warrior trying to get people fired over bat memes, lol. I was surprised she didn't have a thread in Internet Famous. She's been mentioned in the coronavirus threads a lot, though.


----------



## ??? (Feb 12, 2020)

She's another ethnic thot concern-trolling to get exceptions made for her dysfunctional ethnic group while clawing her way to the richest white-presenting man she can find. Nothing she says is remotely conservative, let alone nationalist or populist.

While her chimpout with Ashley is obviously a catfight over access to the limited supply of rich white-presenting guys, that doesn't make it not funny. Jewish women loathe Asian women because the latter keep stealing all the best Jewish men.

edit

Regarding the edit:


----------



## Duke Nukem (Feb 12, 2020)

??? said:


> She's another ethnic thot concern-trolling to get exceptions made for her dysfunctional ethnic group while clawing her way to the richest white-presenting man she can find. Nothing she says is remotely conservative, let alone nationalist or populist.
> 
> While her chimpout with Ashley is obviously a catfight over access to the limited supply of rich white-presenting guys, that doesn't make it not funny.* Jewish women loathe Asian women because the latter keep stealing all the best Jewish men.*
> 
> ...



Elliot Rodger's dad was Jewish and his mom was Malaysian Chinese. Let that sink in for a moment there.


----------



## TokiBun (Feb 12, 2020)

And people still think white people are more racist than Asians. Not surprised she's pulling out fake statistics.


----------



## HeyYou (Feb 13, 2020)

What's the actual statistic? And remember, lads, never fall for conservative Asian e-thots.


----------



## Burning Fanatic (Feb 13, 2020)

Another thing to consider with your formatting:
Instead of posting the videos as links, attach them as playable videos. You can do this inserting them as a media link.


----------



## millais (Feb 13, 2020)

HeyYou said:


> What's the actual statistic? And remember, lads, never fall for conservative Asian e-thots.


It's actually something like 11% : 52% according to the ADL

I always thought it was 13:50 like in the meme, but apparently it is even more lopsided than that.


----------



## Leominster (Feb 13, 2020)

millais said:


> It's actually something like 11% : 52% according to the ADL
> 
> I always thought it was 13:50 like in the meme, but apparently it is even more lopsided than that.



It varies depending on the year, but she said "crime" where as that statistic is referring to violent crime in particular


----------



## Angry Shoes (Feb 13, 2020)

It's so funny. If you're a moderately attractive woman all you have to do is be slightly right-of-center and people will chuck stacks of cash at you.


----------



## Crabbo (Feb 13, 2020)

Yeah, I need to see that maga hat and bikini shot.
For science.


----------



## Lina Colorado (Feb 13, 2020)

^Show bobs and vagene. I'm a certified doctor that needs pics of bobs for science.


Kathy is just another grifter. I found it especially funny when she got mad about the chinese food thing.
And uh, she ain't conservative.


----------



## WeWuzFinns (Feb 13, 2020)

I'm pretty sure she ate my dog. Or maybe it was someone who looks just like her. Nevertheless we will never find out, RIP Scotty.


----------



## Yotsubaaa (Feb 13, 2020)

Dick Pooman said:


> She's also a pretty good singer.


She really is! I liked her love song to Nick Fuentes:
_ Mother love me long time long time, sucky sucky fucky fucky_


----------



## 66andtwothirds (Feb 13, 2020)

Slimy Time said:


> Only thing I know about her is she had people in the university circling posters with her face on calling her a WHITE nationalist. The woman with the most stereotypically Chinese face is a white nationalist according to the progressive university. Whether she's a cow or not, the people in her college seem way more exceptional.


people called candace owens a white supremacist lol


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Feb 13, 2020)

Making demands in all caps over social media is *never* a good idea.

She's wrong about the 6 cats thing. Once you have more than two you're more toxoplasmosis than man and the Clintons' behavior starts to seem justified.


----------



## Gingercide (Feb 13, 2020)

lolcows are dead, long live to eceleb drama! nothing of value was lost tbh


----------



## MrsLoveMom (Feb 13, 2020)

So basically, no one else ran for Miss Michigan that year?


----------



## SSRI Rat-Head (Feb 13, 2020)

Yotsubaaa said:


> She really is! I liked her love song to Nick Fuentes:
> _ Mother love me long time long time, sucky sucky fucky fucky_


She used to hang out in his youtube chat, before the groypers started making lolbert/asian jokes on twitter. Total scorned woman syndrome


----------



## Cryonic Haunted Bullets (Feb 13, 2020)

??? said:


> She's another ethnic thot concern-trolling to get exceptions made for her dysfunctional ethnic group while clawing her way to the richest white-presenting man she can find
> [...]
> her chimpout with Ashley is obviously a catfight over access to the limited supply of rich white-presenting guys


You sound like a mad honky. Women of all races prize the BBC over all else.


----------



## Pixis (Feb 13, 2020)

Leominster said:


> She's going off the deep end. She's a self-described free speech warrior trying to get people fired over bat memes, lol. I was surprised she didn't have a thread in Internet Famous. She's been mentioned in the coronavirus threads a lot, though.


I've been wondering what the catalyst was for her going off the deep end. Some might say it was the Nick Fuentes thing, but I'm thinking it was getting kicked from the pageant for her insensitive comments that really got her going. It's like she's so upset for being called a racist by the pageant that she's hell bent on getting others axed for what she deems to be racism, as well.

Oh well, I certainly can't wait for things to really kick off with her, because she's fucking bat shit crazy, there's no denying that.


----------



## MediocreMilt (Feb 13, 2020)

Pixis said:


> Oh well, I certainly can't wait for things to really kick off with her, because she's fucking bat shit crazy, there's no denying that.


bat _soup_ crazy


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Feb 13, 2020)

Looks like a Chinese knockoff of shoeOnhead.  I'm guessing rather than becoming a bernie fag, she'll go over to the yang gang, and rather than beating her dog, she'll be eating her dog.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Feb 13, 2020)

She looks like she stole someone's race.



> Kathy Zhu, legally Xuanqi Zhu, is an exiled Miss Michigan winner and self-described* conservative political commentator. *She's Chinese so she gives conservatives that confirmation hit they so desperately need to prove that the Democrats are the real racists. She's *pro-choice*--



*it is the trash time*



> I'm happy to report that Kathy is still a black crime statistic enthusiast, but unfortunately she's exceptional so the stat she gives is bullshit. If you're gonna quote crime stats, get 'em right, folks.



...I mean... I guess we should acknowledge that it's less 13/50 and probably 13/52 or 13/54 of specifically violent crime. We oughta be accurate and whatnot, I suppose.

Seriously, imagine rolling up to someone talking about this stat and going "*acktually, *it's thirteen percent of the population committing fifty *four* percent of the crime!" Who would this help aside from the people that actually crunch the numbers in the first place and law enforcement?

I'm not even mad-- it's amusing.


mr.moon1488 said:


> Looks like a Chinese knockoff of shoeOnhead.  I'm guessing rather than becoming a bernie fag, she'll go over to the yang gang, and rather than beating her dog, she'll be eating her dog.



Yang Gang is at best set to be subsumed into the Bernie coalition, and Bernie will promptly sell them out to Biden or Booty Judge or-- heck, Clinton, if this conjecture about them trying to set the stage for a brokered convention where Clinton all but literally steals the nomination is of any merit.


----------



## Marche (Feb 14, 2020)

mr.moon1488 said:


> Looks like a Chinese knockoff of shoeOnhead.  I'm guessing rather than becoming a bernie fag, she'll go over to the yang gang, and rather than beating her dog, she'll be eating her dog.


She is more of a Chinese knockoff of Laura Loomer with the Dual loyalty, boomer orbitors and constant playing the race card to defend being dumb as bricks. 
oh and I expect a tire situation from her sooner or later.


----------



## 2021Murder (Feb 14, 2020)

MrsLoveMom said:


> So basically, no one else ran for Miss Michigan that year?



Probably; thanks to liberal bullshit and that john oliver takedown, few women do the pagents compared to other American countries like Mexico. I remember a Miss New York from a few years ago basically saying she won her local pageant by being the only one that showed up essentially and then got lucky. 

It doesn't help that Miss whatever doesnt pay a goddamn thing and you're expected to show up to all the events and you basically foot the bill for all of it. Which for women in their 20s is sort of a big costly responsibility for no return. Plus you only keep the title for a year.


----------



## Leominster (Feb 14, 2020)

WeWuzFinns said:


> I'm pretty sure she ate my dog. Or maybe it was someone who looks just like her. Nevertheless we will never find out, RIP Scotty.



Yours too? https://dailystormer.su/kathy-zhu-ate-my-dog/ (http://archive.md/RbsQa)



Pixis said:


> I've been wondering what the catalyst was for her going off the deep end. Some might say it was the Nick Fuentes thing, but I'm thinking it was getting kicked from the pageant for her insensitive comments that really got her going. It's like she's so upset for being called a racist by the pageant that she's hell bent on getting others axed for what she deems to be racism, as well.
> 
> Oh well, I certainly can't wait for things to really kick off with her, because she's fucking bat shit crazy, there's no denying that.



I think it was the Fuentes thing. I'm not sure what she thought connecting with him would accomplish, maybe more paypigs? She started to complain about Fuentes' fans and racism in the GOP after some light banter and when the Groyper Wars gained traction. I think she realized that getting paypigs from Nick wasn't gonna happen and that she didn't wanna be connected with him because of the media onslaught against him. She transferred colleges after some comment about Muslims and hijabs. Her comment about blacks killing each other at high rates was in response to some dude talking about police shooting blacks. I don't think she understood the implication of the comment and why it's something you shouldn't say under your real name if you have grifting aspirations.



mr.moon1488 said:


> Looks like a Chinese knockoff of shoeOnhead.  I'm guessing rather than becoming a bernie fag, she'll go over to the yang gang, and rather than beating her dog, she'll be eating her dog.



The bit she was doing was that she didn't want Yang to become president, but wanted him to be the Democratic nominee.



https://twitter.com/PoliticalKathy/status/1217487068231806981 (http://archive.md/PRQed)

Some compilation videos from Ashley Goldenberg's Twitter.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



"The Conservative to Chinese Supremacist Pipeline":




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Rice Is Ready (Feb 14, 2020)

Zero Day Defense said:


> She looks like she stole someone's race.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually I don't think it's violent crimes but murder specifically.


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Feb 14, 2020)

How rucking fetarded do you have to be to think tweeting about black crime under your own name is gonna work out for you? Unless you’re self-employed or independently wealthy and don’t need shit from a single soul, that’s a really bad idea. To put it mildly.

I hope she’s thotting out and making that camwhore bank while she can.


----------



## Leominster (Feb 14, 2020)

John Andrews Stan said:


> How rucking fetarded do you have to be to think tweeting about black crime under your own name is gonna work out for you? Unless you’re self-employed or independently wealthy and don’t need shit from a single soul, that’s a really bad idea. To put it mildly.
> 
> I hope she’s thotting out and making that camwhore bank while she can.



Here's what gets me. What's even the point tweeting about it? Everyone (conservative, liberal, whatever) knows about the black crime rate. It's just like the IQ Nationalism cult. Everyone knows some races of people have higher IQs on average than others. Some people might not admit it, but they know these things. They might chalk it up to different factors (biological, economic, etc) but they know. Insistently talking about it is just so basic bitch.


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Feb 14, 2020)

Leominster said:


> Here's what gets me. What's even the point tweeting about it? Everyone (conservative, liberal, whatever) knows about the black crime rate. It's just like the IQ Nationalism cult. Everyone knows some races of people have higher IQs on average than others. Some people might not admit it, but they know these things. They might chalk it up to different factors (biological, economic, etc) but they know. Insistently talking about it is just so basic bitch.


They think it’s a PSA because they’re normies. If you raise your kid to be this sheltered and basic, you deserve for them to end up with a Kiwi Farms thread.


----------



## Um Oh Ah Yeah (Feb 14, 2020)

Her mouth is a little too big for her face and the overall effect is that she's about to unhinge her jaw and swallow a child whole.


----------



## Shield Breaker (Feb 14, 2020)

Crabbo said:


> Yeah, I need to see that maga hat and bikini shot.
> For science.





Mariposa Colorado said:


> ^Show bobs and vagene. I'm a certified doctor that needs pics of bobs for science.
> 
> 
> Kathy is just another grifter. I found it especially funny when she got mad about the chinese food thing.
> And uh, she ain't conservative.



What bobs? She's got less boobage than a troon.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Feb 14, 2020)

Mariposa Colorado said:


> Kathy is just another grifter. I found it especially funny when she got mad about the chinese food thing.
> And uh, she ain't conservative.


Zhu loves homosexuality and low taxes. She's the very definition of a conservative, you bigot.




https://archive.md/1fbku



https://archive.md/sdTOT
If she hadn't blurted out what all Chinamen think of black people, she'd be speaking at CPAC.

Her feud with Ashley Goldberg has been great to watch. Zhu called Ashley a tranny, Ashley made fun of Zhu for dying her hair, using freckle filters on Instagram, and dating a guy with moobs.



Now Zhu is obsessively posting on Instagram ten times a day trying to get her yellow-fever addled followers to report all of Ashley's tweets. She also likes all her own tweets and obsessively likes tweets by anyone attacking Goldberg which is pretty amazing.



https://archive.md/cUXlb



https://archive.md/QW21b


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Feb 18, 2020)

Oh dear, Xuanqi. That wasn't very wise



https://archive.md/91xYL


----------



## LordofCringe7206 (Feb 18, 2020)

3119967d0c said:


> Oh dear, Xuanqi. That wasn't very wise
> View attachment 1150585
> https://archive.md/91xYL



According to Ethan Ralph, Kathy is claiming that the suspension isn't permanent and is only temporary.



However, Twitter is legitimately commenting and saying that it is in fact a permanent suspension.


----------



## KiwiJoe (Feb 18, 2020)

Is it me or it seems like Zhu has been going down the shitter? It seems like after the Nick drama, everything has been going downhill for her but it's like she can't swim at all.


----------



## Leominster (Feb 18, 2020)

Ashley Goldenberg claims Kathy was permanently suspended for posting underage revenge porn of Cassandra Fairbanks, one of the other women that Kathy has been fighting with for weeks because she posted bat soup memes.


https://twitter.com/Communism_Kills/status/1229838045572161536 (http://archive.md/f1YmU)



LordofCringe7206 said:


> According to Ethan Ralph, Kathy is claiming that the suspension isn't permanent and is only temporary.
> View attachment 1150594
> 
> However, Twitter is legitimately commenting and saying that it is in fact a permanent suspension.
> View attachment 1150595


It's my understanding that if someone's Twitter profile gives this message, his or her account has been permanently banned.


https://twitter.com/politicalkathy/ (http://archive.md/YiJa7)

Assuming the accusation against Kathy is true, and I believe it is, this did not age well: "they also are extremely bad at knowing how to be a good person."


https://t.me/politicalkathy/480 (http://archive.md/MNGAo)


https://twitter.com/CassandraRules/status/1229844670827593729 (http://archive.md/LTvnk)


----------



## Spooky Kurt Eichenwald (Feb 18, 2020)

KiwiJoe said:


> Is it me or it seems like Zhu has been going down the shitter? It seems like after the Nick drama, everything has been going downhill for her but it's like she can't swim at all.


As is Chinese manufacturing tradition, the screws in her head slowly started to fall apart.


----------



## Crystal Golem (Feb 18, 2020)

Jesus How did I miss this? That's really fishy. When was the last time Fairbanks was underage? Isn't she like early-mid-thirties?


----------



## LordofCringe7206 (Feb 18, 2020)

Goldenberg is now claiming that Zhu is DMing child porn to people.




Zhu is also apparently telling people where they can find it at.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Feb 18, 2020)

Crystal Golem said:


> Jesus How did I miss this? That's really fishy. When was the last time Fairbanks was underage? Isn't she like early-mid-thirties?


34. Webcams and camera phones in wide use in many places by 2004.


----------



## MediocreMilt (Feb 18, 2020)

LordofCringe7206 said:


> Zhu is also apparently telling people where they can find it at.


This whole story is bizarre and everything about it is a bad idea, but apparently telling people to Google it is a form of "telling people where they can find it at."








						Ryan Himself 🐋🦎 on Twitter
					

“@TheRalphRetort @Communism_Kills @CassandraRules She's seething over there”




					twitter.com
				




That being said, any rational actor would've dropped a bland denial and immediately stopped posting and consulted an attorney in Kathy's shoes, even if she's correct and this was public adult camgirling.


----------



## Crystal Golem (Feb 18, 2020)

3119967d0c said:


> 34. Webcams and camera phones in wide use in many places by 2004.


Oh yeah I'm not doubting it could have happened it's just strange to me that Kathy had it when she would have been like what a toddler when they were taken? I dunno this is kinda strange this whole thing.


----------



## SchlomoGoldenberg (Feb 18, 2020)

Well the photos link back to an XTUBE account from 2009 (not 2011). Meaning it's not revengeporn, or underaged, since she's from '85 making her 24 at the time.


----------



## Leominster (Feb 18, 2020)

Crystal Golem said:


> Jesus How did I miss this? That's really fishy. When was the last time Fairbanks was underage? Isn't she like early-mid-thirties?





3119967d0c said:


> 34. Webcams and camera phones in wide use in many places by 2004.





SchlomoGoldenberg said:


> Well the photos link back to an XTUBE account from 2009 (not 2011). Meaning it's not revengeporn, or underaged, since she's from '85 making her 24 at the time.



They could have been taken when she was younger and they could qualify as revenge porn if she didn't post them. I'm skeptical of the claim that she was underage when they were taken. Many women will just say that to get them taken down. They've been fighting for a few weeks now. Kathy is dumb. She's very dumb for posting them and not thinking that Cassandra would say they were taken before she was 18. The entire situation is hilarious, though.


----------



## Crystal Golem (Feb 18, 2020)

I don't know who is Zhuing who anymore.


----------



## Priapus (Feb 18, 2020)

SchlomoGoldenberg said:


> Well the photos link back to an XTUBE account from 2009 (not 2011). Meaning it's not revengeporn, or underaged, since she's from '85 making her 24 at the time.


This is Cassandra's claim regarding them:


----------



## Leominster (Feb 18, 2020)

Kathy is going HAM Telegram. She posted Cassandra's photos there too. There are two sets of photos. One set appear amateur/selfies, those could possibly be something an ex posted as revenge porn. The other set look professionally taken. She's in bondage: rope, tape, ball gags. Professional camera and lighting. I don't believe either are of an underage Cassandra, which would be easy to verify because she has tattoos in all of them, so you'd just have to figure out when she got them. Most places won't do tattoos unless your 18 unless you get parental permission.

Kathy claims Cassandra was a cam girl. She also posted a screenshot of a conversation (from Instagram, I think) that claims Cassandra was a prostitute.



Spoiler: Kathy's Telegram Posts (All SFW)









Additionally, Kathy posted a video of Twitter on her iPhone screen showing she still has access. Perhaps her account was just taken down from other people viewing it until Twitter has a chance to investigate the manner. Perhaps the app just cached her Twitter data.





Your browser is not able to display this video.




https://t.me/s/politicalkathy (http://archive.md/mj5bQ)


----------



## Hamplanet Fitness (Feb 18, 2020)

She appears to have hidden or deleted her instagram too. Hope everything was archived


----------



## Freya (Feb 18, 2020)

Is it over already? Aw man


----------



## Crystal Golem (Feb 18, 2020)

Freya said:


> Is it over already? Aw man


I think it's just beginning. Seems like Zhu's fans are going in on Cassandra and Ashley. This is one of those "no matter who loses we win" situations.


----------



## Dean Pentel (Feb 18, 2020)

Marche said:


> She is more of a Chinese knockoff of Laura Loomer with the Dual loyalty, boomer orbitors and constant playing the race card to defend being dumb as bricks.
> oh and I expect a tire situation from her sooner or later.


You are _spot fucking on_ here. Nobody could have said it better.


----------



## Pixis (Feb 18, 2020)

Freya said:


> Is it over already? Aw man


She's going off on telegram right now after her ban on Twitter. She's posting nudes of Cassandra(?) I believe. She's not stable at all right now. Lol


Spoiler: Kathy Zhu telegram 



t.me/PoliticalKathy


----------



## Hamplanet Fitness (Feb 18, 2020)

Pixis said:


> She's going off on telegram right now after her ban on Twitter.


Screenshots? Archive?


----------



## Leominster (Feb 19, 2020)

Hamplanet Fitness said:


> Screenshots? Archive?



Kathy's Twitter can be accessed at https://t.me/s/politicalkathy. As others have said, her Instagram was deleted and she made a new one. https://www.instagram.com/kathyzhu_/ (http://archive.md/xLg2l)

I've archived her Telegram as of her most recent post when writing this comment at http://archive.md/vQchG. FYI, NSFW because there's pics of Cassandra's tits with bounded with rope and a ball gag in her mouth.

The only interesting things I've seen on it (excluding the drama posting) are that Cassandra Fairbank's porn name was allegedly Leila Flower. Zhu posted a screenshot of a comment from someone saying he has videos of Fairbanks. She also sent a screenshot of an Ethan Ralph tweet where he's snitching on her for making another Instagram.



https://twitter.com/TheRalphRetort/status/1229946434981679106 (http://archive.md/oqQSi)

All these people are exceptional and unlikable. Ralph talks about how he's hood because he's from Memphis or w/e and then he snitches on a women for ban evasion on Instagram. What a simp.

None of them are likable, but it's clear that Cassandra isn't underage in the pics and most of them were taken by a professional photographer. Given that she lied about them being underage, I don't trust her about the the amateur ones being revenge porn. They're all over the internet too. (Edit: Correcting a mistake, there's no proof Cassandra said they were underage photos, so the amateur photo set could still possibly be revenge porn.)

The lesson here is don't start a war over bat soup memes that you can't win.


----------



## Horus (Feb 19, 2020)

Seldom do I get a chance to watch these sperg fights play out in real time, but I saw the original bat-soup comment that caused Zhu's meltdown and followed her descent each day.  In classic lolcow fashion, it stems from her not being able to just "take the L" so to speak, and move on.

All Zhu had to do was either ignore Ashley and her followers or just play along with it and make a few jokes of her own.  But she was psychologically unable to prevent herself from engaging with even the most minor troll attempt that she destroyed herself.

Zhu was never going to be a giant media figure, but she is objectively pretty, has an exotic look to her, and plays lipservice to some conservative ideas...she could have turned all of that into a lucrative conservative e-girl thing and lived an easy life...but nope!  She got so ass-blasted over twitter that she supposedly started to DM underage porn to people in an effort to somehow prove that a person who made a bat-soup joke is an evil racist, and ruined a lot of her opportunities.

Anyways, the next person to watch is Ashley Raye, she appears to be on the verge of a meltdown as well.  Her constant screeching of "I hate porn, I never viewed or created porn" seems like she trying to convince herself of that instead of other people.  She probably won't know when to walk away either.


----------



## Hawaiian Lunchmeat (Feb 19, 2020)

Horus said:


> Seldom do I get a chance to watch these sperg fights play out in real time, but I saw the original bat-soup comment that caused Zhu's meltdown and followed her descent each day.  In classic lolcow fashion, it stems from her not being able to just "take the L" so to speak, and move on.
> 
> All Zhu had to do was either ignore Ashley and her followers or just play along with it and make a few jokes of her own.  But she was psychologically unable to prevent herself from engaging with even the most minor troll attempt that she destroyed herself.
> 
> ...


The real irony is the fact that all the notoriety and infamy she's managed to achieve is mostly connected to her stereotyping other races in the same way she's freaking out over. Cruising the Telegram I also see there's apparently a cow crossover. She forwarded a message from Jacob Wohl's TG as well. 

That said, I hate to appear to defend her, but uhhh that ain't underage porn. Ashley Rae is a liar, not surprisingly. Cassandra was definitely in her 20s at the time of those photos being taken and you can see in the Telegram thread where they came from. It's all mainstream porn sites and 4chan in one case. I haven't even seen where Cassandra has made the claim she was underage, but does refer to it as "revenge porn" though I sort of feel like those BDSM pics were part of a paid photo shoot. Definitely not amateur stuff.


----------



## Horus (Feb 19, 2020)

Hawaiian Lunchmeat said:


> The real irony is the fact that all the notoriety and infamy she's managed to achieve is mostly connected to her stereotyping other races in the same way she's freaking out over. Cruising the Telegram I also see there's apparently a cow crossover. She forwarded a message from Jacob Wohl's TG as well.
> 
> That said, I hate to appear to defend her, but uhhh that ain't underage porn. Ashley Rae is a liar, not surprisingly. Cassandra was definitely in her 20s at the time of those photos being taken and you can see in the Telegram thread where they came from. It's all mainstream porn sites and 4chan in one case. I haven't even seen where Cassandra has made the claim she was underage, but does refer to it as "revenge porn" though I sort of feel like those BDSM pics were part of a paid photo shoot. Definitely not amateur stuff.


I believe it was Ashley going on about the under age porn.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Feb 19, 2020)

All of Xuanqi's fans complaining on her alt account about being deprived of Instagram bikini pics are middle aged men



https://archive.md/hiwxO


Spoiler: Even the ones pretending to be women






https://archive.md/DUAfC


----------



## Hawaiian Lunchmeat (Feb 19, 2020)

Horus said:


> I believe it was Ashley going on about the under age porn.


Yeah, Cassandra is calling it revenge porn. The amateur pics might be, but that BDSM shoot I'm thinking is too slick unless she dated a professional photographer who did her up in the studio. That's possible too. Of the three of them, Cassandra is the only one worth a shit tbh.
Edit: yeah her pics appear on a bondage site under the name LeilaFlower so the amateur pics may be revenge porn but the bdsm pics are from a porn site called captured snapshots with several similar hq professional shoots. So def not revenge porn in that case. Still pretty fucking tacky the way she is like "oh they're bondage too and she was a camgirl and a prostitute." Did some semi nude BDSM and had a boyfriend leak candids I buy but that is a stretch.


----------



## Leominster (Feb 19, 2020)

Horus said:


> Anyways, the next person to watch is Ashley Raye, she appears to be on the verge of a meltdown as well.  Her constant screeching of "I hate porn, I never viewed or created porn" seems like she trying to convince herself of that instead of other people.  She probably won't know when to walk away either.



There's a rumor that Ashley dated the wannabe Third Reich LARPer Matt Heimbach. There's a few photos of them together. She denies it and obviously Heimbach would too even if it did happen.

Seeing them fighting has been hilarious drama and why I started the thread. I think eventually Ashley and Cassandra will both have threads on the farms too.



Hawaiian Lunchmeat said:


> Yeah, Cassandra is calling it revenge porn. The amateur pics might be, but that BDSM shoot I'm thinking is too slick unless she dated a professional photographer who did her up in the studio. That's possible too. Of the three of them, Cassandra is the only one worth a shit tbh.
> Edit: yeah her pics appear on a bondage site under the name LeilaFlower so the amateur pics may be revenge porn but the bdsm pics are from a porn site called captured snapshots with several similar hq professional shoots. So def not revenge porn in that case. Still pretty fucking tacky the way she is like "oh they're bondage too and she was a camgirl and a prostitute." Did some semi nude BDSM and had a boyfriend leak candids I buy but that is a stretch.
> View attachment 1152152View attachment 1152153View attachment 1152154



Is there proof she was a cam girl or prostitute? I haven't seen Zhu post any evidence of that. I could buy the idea the candidate photos are revenge porn, but no way those BDSM pics are. They're all egirl thots, but Cassandra has nice tits and I bet that makes Kathy really mad lmao.

Kathy has referenced BDSM before too, with the implication being she's into it.


----------



## Hawaiian Lunchmeat (Feb 19, 2020)

Leominster said:


> There's a rumor that Ashley dated the wannabe Third Reich LARPer Matt Heimbach. There's a few photos of them together. She denies it and obviously Heimbach would too even if it did happen.
> 
> Seeing them fighting has been hilarious drama and why I started the thread. I think eventually Ashley and Cassandra will both have threads on the farms too.
> 
> ...


I can totally buy butterball Heimbach doing Groypenberg. Didnt his little alt-right larp crew fall apart after some Jerry Springer style crap involving so and so done so and son's girl. Complete white trash.

Far as I can see there is about as much evidence of Cassandra being a prostitute or Ashley being a camgirl as there is that Zhu was "sharing cp" as Ash and Ralph's fanboys are all claiming.

Haha it is kind of funny that Zhu is  literally jealous of Cassies rack though. Also fyi I sort of draw a distinction between fetish modeling and hardcore porn so her calling Cass "confirmed porn star" is pretty dumb. Cassandra also to my knowledge is not claiming that the pics are underage either. She is the least hatable in this group.

I do hope Ashley keeps flipping her wig too though. This could be an entertaining shitshow. I love some grifter goss. Alsk her grouper hands looks more like merchant hands. 

Edit: fucking boomer cant phonepost


----------



## Leominster (Feb 19, 2020)

Hawaiian Lunchmeat said:


> I can totally buy butterball Heimbach doing Groypenberg. Didnt his little alt-right larp crew fall apart after some Jerry Springer style crap involving so and so done so and son's girl. Complete white trash.
> 
> Far as I can see there is about as much evidence of Cassandra being a prostitute or Ashley being a camgirl as there is that Zhu was "sharing cp" as Ash and Ralph's fanboys are all claiming.
> 
> ...



Ashley claims to be a virgin. Keyword being "claims." I could see her and Heimbach having some sort of sexes reversed Stalag thing going on.


https://twitter.com/Communism_Kills/status/1204948903495446529 (http://archive.md/gM15v)








						Stalag fiction - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Yes. Matt Heimbach was LARPing as an Orthodox Christian. Him and his best friend, Matt Parrot, lived on the same acreage of land with dual trailers. Heimbach was married to Parrot's stepdaughter. Heimbach was fucking Parrot's wife. I believe they agreed to break it off but after Parrot was standing on a crate outside one of the trailers watching Heimbach fuck his wife. Heimbach got charged with domestic battery. Then Parrot fled to a Walmart and called the SPLC and told them the group was finished. Lol. I think they're both still friends and just fedpost on Telegram these days.



> At least Cassandra looked good in her half naked pics

Kathy Zhu confirmed jealous of Cassandra's tig ol' bitties. It's interesting she'd attack Mindy and Ashley StClair (former confirmed camgirl that used the alias sexlaptop). She was friendly with both of them. People (Ethan Ralph maybe? Can't remember who.) have claimed that Zhu tried to get Mindy's help regarding her Twitter because Mindy is verified. She met Ashley StClair at the Miami event with Nick Fuentes, Ali Alexander, Jacob Wohl, etc. they had and showed solidarity with her after she got fired from TPUSA. Maybe StClair wasn't willing to stick her neck out for Kathy either, who knows.


----------



## Slimy Time (Feb 19, 2020)

Slimy Time said:


> Only thing I know about her is she had people in the university circling posters with her face on calling her a WHITE nationalist. The woman with the most stereotypically Chinese face is a white nationalist according to the progressive university. Whether she's a cow or not, the people in her college seem way more exceptional.
> 
> Not sure if it's completely cow material at the time, thought being one of these Conservative social media types, I'm sure something exceptional has or will eventually come up which cements her as a cow.


This aged well. Not even a week and she proves me wrong by doing what the twitter SJW mobs have been doing to her by doing exactly the same sort to cancel-culture bullshit that people have been doing to her, as well as getting a permanent suspension on Twitter. All over some bat soup jokes.

One thing I have noticed is the fragility of Asian-Americans and their "Asian-ness". Any shit posting about Chinese stereotypes and they go onto full on defence mode. Eugene Gu, a Korean, is losing his shit on this (well, more than usual for him). It's not as if they were exposed to the treatment they get in Italy, where it's something out of 1950's segregation America, with people banning Chinese from their stores, spitting and throwing stones at them. This is literally over some memes and shit posting. Now she's doing something regarding underage sex or something like that (iirc). 1 week is all it took to go from a 30% cow with Twitter slap fights to 150%.


----------



## MisoSupper (Feb 19, 2020)

I never quite understood how massively assmad people get over revenge porn to the point of wanting legislation.  Whatever happened to responsibly not putting yourself in comprising positions that can be exploited later?  If your so moronic that you need daddy government to step in and clean up your poor decisions, I have literally no sympathy for you.  I remember reading some utterly asinine article years ago about how nude selfies are essential romantic "currency" in the modern era, and how everyones nudes leaking online is just the new norm.  No its not currency thot, you're just morally and mentally bankrupt.


----------



## Liber Pater (Feb 19, 2020)

Being a grifter e-thot isn't even that hard. It will never cease to amaze me how people like Zhu can still manage to fuck it up.
I remember back when this whole drama first started, and it seemed like very mundane Internet slapfighting that would probably cool down eventually. But it just never seems to end.


----------



## HarveySperg41 (Feb 19, 2020)

So are we at the end of the ZhuBat saga?


----------



## Shield Breaker (Feb 19, 2020)

Cassandra would say that it was revenge porn even if it wasn't. She works for a conservative site.

Maybe we should make it the Zhu/Ashley/etc thread? Call it the Tweeting Twits or Mad E-Thots.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Feb 19, 2020)

Shield Breaker said:


> Cassandra would say that it was revenge porn even if it wasn't. She works for a conservative site.
> 
> Maybe we should make it the Zhu/Ashley/etc thread? Call it the Tweeting Twits or Mad E-Thots.


Ashley Goldberg already has a thread because she refuses to let go of an argument, ever.

I can't imagine Fairbanks will continue to bother with Zhu now she's effectively suppressed, although that stupid conservative whore will probably continue trying to draw her back in.


----------



## Jack Awful (Feb 19, 2020)

Leominster said:


> Ashley claims to be a virgin. Keyword being "claims." I could see her and Heimbach having some sort of sexes reversed Stalag thing going on.
> 
> View attachment 1152459
> https://twitter.com/Communism_Kills/status/1204948903495446529 (http://archive.md/gM15v)
> ...


So you're telling me all the major figures in the anti-porn-nu-trad-catholic movement are either gay, ised to make porn, or is a grifter?

Really makes you think...


----------



## stupid fuck (Feb 19, 2020)

>


whatever your opinion of Fuentes, that was an absolute verbal smackdown


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Feb 19, 2020)

Jack Awful said:


> So you're telling me all the major figures in the anti-porn-nu-trad-catholic movement are either gay, ised to make porn, or is a grifter?
> 
> Really makes you think...
> View attachment 1152928


Were that true, it would simply tell you that people with experience of pornography oppose it... in the same way that say, 'Traci Lords' opposes it. Maybe you think that's unreasonable.. if so, that's an interesting opinion.

This thread is about Kathy Zhu, anyhow, who is proud to be a whore.


----------



## Leominster (Feb 20, 2020)

HarveySperg41 said:


> So are we at the end of the ZhuBat saga?


She's deluded herself into thinking she can get her Instagram back. She still doesn't understand that she lost. What we're seeing now is the 5 stages of grief, not sure she'll get to the acceptance phase.

One more thing: I posted a video earlier that Kathy put on Telegram. It was a screen recording of her Twitter app showing that she still had an actively working login. Evidently after Twitter bans someone, the person can still access the Twitter, but can't interact with the service by tweeting, retweeting, etc. So either Kathy was dumb and didn't know when it shows the message it does when trying to access her profile from another account that she's permanently banned, or she was intentionally lying for the love of the grift. Either is plausible.


----------



## Freedom Fries (Feb 20, 2020)

Leominster said:


> She's deluded herself into thinking she can get her Instagram back. She still doesn't understand that she lost. What we're seeing now is the 5 stages of grief, not sure she'll get to the acceptance phase.


This is gonna hit her especially hard since her audience is mostly tech illiterate boomers with yellow fever who will fellate any MAGA minority or female. They won't follow her to telegram or anywhere else like Nick's did or even Cassandra's would. 

Also, thanks for reminding me about the heimbach cuckbox domestic. that shit was hilarious


----------



## Leominster (Feb 21, 2020)

What a cope. Her non-profit is a sorority targeting Asian women because she got kicked out of the one she was in for being a lolcow.


She can't let this go.


Hot movie takes.


https://t.me/s/politicalkathy (http://archive.md/Cpcyf)


----------



## HarveySperg41 (Feb 21, 2020)

Zhubat was talking about a lolsuit








						Kathy Zhu
					

You can view and join @politicalkathy right away.




					t.me


----------



## Leominster (Feb 22, 2020)

Boy, is she going nuts with Telegram.

Still talking about the lawsuit.


If you screenshot things you're an incel. Also one thing she doesn't like about Telegram is the "racists" don't face repercussions.


She's still got Nick Fuentes on the mind lol.






There's a lot more posts, available at https://t.me/s/politicalkathy (http://archive.md/Cfn2Q)


----------



## Trombonista (Feb 26, 2020)

Horus said:


> Anyways, the next person to watch is Ashley Raye


She already has a thread in the tumblr subforum.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Feb 26, 2020)

lol she seriously posted this. incredible



http://archive.md/D9E8m


----------



## Merry (Feb 26, 2020)

🇮🇱 יהושע מון 🇮🇱 on Twitter
					

“Who is Kathy Zhu and why is she emailing me?”




					twitter.com
				




Lolsuit incoming?


----------



## Freedom Fries (Feb 26, 2020)

3119967d0c said:


> lol she seriously posted this. incredible
> View attachment 1161883
> http://archive.md/D9E8m


lol isn't that a Chinese advocacy sorority, and isn't she a bit old to be joining one at what probably 21 by now right?


----------



## TheMadAutist (Feb 26, 2020)

In a shocking twist, lolcow HQ OneAngryGamer was on to Kathy months ago, Article


----------



## Leominster (Feb 26, 2020)

Freedom Fries said:


> lol isn't that a Chinese advocacy sorority, and isn't she a bit old to be joining one at what probably 21 by now right?


Often times sororities have older women involved (i.e. in management between chapters, as House Moms, etc.)

She cleared her Telegram Channel's history and posted this message today.

https://t.me/s/politicalkathy (http://archive.md/MOv45)


> My job involves classified info so it’s definitely best for me to keep my social media (ig, Twitter, fb, telegram etc) private.


Either she's lying about getting a job that deals with classified info (and thus needs a security clearance) or the US DoD actually granted a clearance to a dual citizen lolcow that has an affinity for her birth country, China. Both scenarios are equal possibilities, IMO.

It's definitely a cope post, but probably the best thing for her is getting off the public internet. The best time to have done so was months ago because then this thread wouldn't even exist. The second best time is now.

The question is: will she stick with it or succumb to needing the attention and adoration of conservative boomer men?


----------



## Freedom Fries (Feb 26, 2020)

Leominster said:


> Often times sororities have older women involved (i.e. in management between chapters, as House Moms, etc.)
> 
> She cleared her Telegram Channel's history and posted this message today.
> View attachment 1162711
> ...


Those older women are typically alums of the sorority. Who wants to spend their Jr or Sr year pledging or apparently in her case join after graduation? Recent graduate who apparently got kicked out of greek life is a weird person to invite and even weirder person to want to have anything to do with it.

As far as classified info goes, lets just hope shes working for wall street or k street or something rather than anything actually dealing with national security info she will undoubtedly funnel to the Chinese.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Feb 26, 2020)

Freedom Fries said:


> lol isn't that a Chinese advocacy sorority, and isn't she a bit old to be joining one at what probably 21 by now right?


My understanding is that it's a fake 'sorority' that she formed herself.


Leominster said:


> She cleared her Telegram Channel's history and posted this message today.


In honor of Kathy trying to DELETE FUCKING EVERYTHING, here's Kathy Zhu endorsing a neonazi terrorist who marched at Charlottesville with convicted murderer James Fields.



https://archive.md/T4Lgf


----------



## Leominster (Feb 26, 2020)

Freedom Fries said:


> Those older women are typically alums of the sorority. Who wants to spend their Jr or Sr year pledging or apparently in her case join after graduation? Recent graduate who apparently got kicked out of greek life is a weird person to invite and even weirder person to want to have anything to do with it.
> 
> As far as classified info goes, lets just hope shes working for wall street or k street or something rather than anything actually dealing with national security info she will undoubtedly funnel to the Chinese.





3119967d0c said:


> My understanding is that it's a fake 'sorority' that she formed herself.
> 
> In honor of Kathy trying to DELETE FUCKING EVERYTHING, here's Kathy Zhu endorsing a terrorist who marched at Charlottesville with convicted murderer James Fields.
> View attachment 1162723
> https://archive.md/T4Lgf


From my understanding it's an existing sorority that is in at least one state, California. It sounds like she's starting a new chapter of it and that's the nonprofit she talked about starting.





						UCI Kappa Zeta Phi Rush
					






					ucikappas.wixsite.com


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Feb 26, 2020)

Xuanqi's writing hasn't improved much over the years



*HAVE A EARTHAFULL DAY!*
https://archive.md/uXRs3
Also, I was interested to find that Zhu's father owns the 'Super Deal Dollar Store'. Not something that I would criticize him for, shopkeeping is an honest profession, but I wonder how Xuanqi would react to being asked for dollar deals?


----------



## HarveySperg41 (Feb 26, 2020)

Merry said:


> 🇮🇱 יהושע מון 🇮🇱 on Twitter
> 
> 
> “Who is Kathy Zhu and why is she emailing me?”
> ...


How long till KrazyKathy joins the farms? I say one to two weeks.


----------



## Leominster (Feb 26, 2020)

3119967d0c said:


> Xuanqi's writing hasn't improved much over the years
> View attachment 1162766
> *HAVE A EARTHAFULL DAY!*
> https://archive.md/uXRs3
> Also, I was interested to find that Zhu's father owns the 'Super Deal Dollar Store'. Not something that I would criticize him for, shopkeeping is an honest profession, but I wonder how Xuanqi would react to being asked for dollar deals?


It's common for wealthy immigrants to come to America and take advantage of grants and low interest loans provided by the government originally intended for black people. They typically use the funds to start gas stations, liquor stores, etc. It really makes you think if Zhu's father did the same.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Feb 26, 2020)

HarveySperg41 said:


> How long till KrazyKathy joins the farms? I say one to two weeks.


I say that if Kathy wants to really see all the discussions we're having here, she should send lewds to some of the conservative boomers on A&H in exchange for 'True and Honest Fan' status.


----------



## ScamL Likely (Feb 26, 2020)

If she does decide to make an account I hope she goes full Bryan Dunn.


----------



## BlancoMailo (Feb 27, 2020)

Hawaiian Lunchmeat said:


> The real irony is the fact that all the notoriety and infamy she's managed to achieve is mostly connected to her stereotyping other races in the same way she's freaking out over. Cruising the Telegram I also see there's apparently a cow crossover. She forwarded a message from Jacob Wohl's TG as well.
> 
> That said, I hate to appear to defend her, but uhhh that ain't underage porn. Ashley Rae is a liar, not surprisingly. Cassandra was definitely in her 20s at the time of those photos being taken and you can see in the Telegram thread where they came from. It's all mainstream porn sites and 4chan in one case. I haven't even seen where Cassandra has made the claim she was underage, but does refer to it as "revenge porn" though I sort of feel like those BDSM pics were part of a paid photo shoot. Definitely not amateur stuff.





Hawaiian Lunchmeat said:


> Yeah, Cassandra is calling it revenge porn. The amateur pics might be, but that BDSM shoot I'm thinking is too slick unless she dated a professional photographer who did her up in the studio. That's possible too. Of the three of them, Cassandra is the only one worth a shit tbh.
> Edit: yeah her pics appear on a bondage site under the name LeilaFlower so the amateur pics may be revenge porn but the bdsm pics are from a porn site called captured snapshots with several similar hq professional shoots. So def not revenge porn in that case. Still pretty fucking tacky the way she is like "oh they're bondage too and she was a camgirl and a prostitute." Did some semi nude BDSM and had a boyfriend leak candids I buy but that is a stretch.
> View attachment 1152152View attachment 1152153View attachment 1152154



So I decided to look into this the day everything blew up but went to bed before posting (and then completely forgot this drama existed). From what I was able to find, the bondage photos are from a small professional fetish site called (Ken and Stacy's) capturedsnapshots.com back in 2004 (making her 19 if her listed birthdate of March 11th, 1985 is accurate since these types of sites usually have their fresh content released within a few days/weeks). You can find some archives. She did the shoot under the name Leila, I haven't been able to independtly confirm the full "Leila Flower" name.

The pink shoot that Zhu keeps referring to has been popping up several times over the years. 


Spoiler: Pink Shoot (NSFW)



removed



However, there's a second shoot as well that you can notice on the archives identified as the blue ball gag shoot, I'll call it the Red Shoot for simplicity. This one was largely purged from the web for some reason (probably due to not being anywhere as explicit as the Pink Shoot), with 

Zhu is not even close to being the first one to spread the rumor that Fairbanks was a camwhore (the oldest version of the rumor I can find goes much further than that, in fact), it's floating around for years.
Here's a blog talking about her from when she was trying to organize a dance party for the fat guy who was shamed for trying to dance:


> *THE DIRTY ARMY:*  Nik, Cassandra Fairbanks is not a good person. She was just in People (_*Click here to see her article in People.*_) for trying to help this guy on Twitter. The problem is that she is not really nice. She is a regular Red Bottom with a GoPro. She has been a cam girl, a paid escort, anything to keep that lifestyle going. Her GoPro is a married dude in DC and he is moving her there. She has a 4 year old daughter and this is the life she shows her while telling people she is a “Journalist”. She is not kind, she is just about the money and the red bottom lifestyle.
> 
> *I heard about this, even celebs are helping this “Journalist” — Pharrell Williams Tweeted, “Hey @CassandraRules keep me posted about your dance party! @Dancingmanfound, never be ashamed of yourself. You are both truly #OTHER” — Singer Ellie Goulding Tweeted, “I want to dance with #dancingman and play at the party,” while singer Moby offered to dj the party for free. — L.A.’s Coliseum has offered to host the party and more than $35,000 have been raised for the big dance party on a GoFundMe page. Any money not used for the party will be donated to an anti-bullying charity.- nik*


thedirty - remo

Also, Goldberg did not come up with the claim that the "leaked" photos were underaged, Fairbanks has been pushing that narrative since 2017 to score points against ANTIFA, although, once there was no longer a political advantage tied to to the date they were taken, she slipped up in 2019 (here's the full context with the censored tweets) and admitted the photos were taken 15 years previous - 2004, the same age as the bondage photos (and the tattoos line up).



Spoiler: The Alleged Leaks (for some reason many of the set were labeled "Vampira") (NSFW)



removed



As you can see, she's now clearly terrified by the idea of taking nude photos these days and would never do so for attention.


Spoiler: NSFW



removed



Was she a camgirl or just a 19 year old who had her nudes get out at the same time she was doing topless bondage shoots? I don't care, frankly, the only thing I hope for is her and Zhu continuing their catfight eventually.



Leominster said:


> Often times sororities have older women involved (i.e. in management between chapters, as House Moms, etc.)
> 
> She cleared her Telegram Channel's history and posted this message today.
> View attachment 1162711
> https://t.me/s/politicalkathy (http://archive.md/MOv45)



I guess it's good that I recorded a huge chunk of what was posted on it as of a few days ago (the recent Fairbanks drama comes in around 3:20), there are a few flashes of NSFW content, obviously.

*staff edit: attachments and links removed due to potential legal bullshit.


----------



## WeWuzFinns (Feb 27, 2020)

BlancoMailo said:


> So I decided to look into this the day everything blew up but went to bed before posting (and then completely forgot this drama existed). From what I was able to find, the bondage photos are from a small professional fetish site called (Ken and Stacy's) capturedsnapshots.com back in 2004 (making her 19 if her listed birthdate of March 11th, 1985 is accurate since these types of sites usually have their fresh content released within a few days/weeks). You can find some archives.


I wonder how long it will take Cassandra to DMCA null over these photos. I doubt she has the sense to not go for the Streisand effect. You might as well turn that post into a thread for her.

She got Kathy Zhu kicked from twitter over revenge porn while those photos looks to me professionally taken and it even looks like her porn/cam girl moniker is "Vampira". I guess twitter takes all the revenge porn accusation very seriously and is even willing to jump the gun even without having all the evidence, what is generally a smart move to make.


----------



## BlancoMailo (Feb 27, 2020)

WeWuzFinns said:


> I wonder how long it will take Cassandra to DMCA null over these photos. I doubt she has the sense to not go for the Streisand effect. You might as well turn that post into a thread for her.
> 
> She got Kathy Zhu kicked from twitter over revenge porn while those photos looks to me professionally taken and it even looks like her porn/cam girl moniker is "Vampira". I guess twitter takes all the revenge porn accusation very seriously and is even willing to jump the gun even without having all the evidence, what is generally a smart move to make.



It's a possibility but for as much of a crazy bitch Zhu may be, I hate seeing people throw around false accusations like this not only because of how much it cheapens it when actually wronged parties come forward but it's being used to make the entire situation an all or nothing fight, when both sides should be looking like shit here to be honest. It also mildly annoys me to see one party's clear cowdom being ignored or excused because the other party happens to be very slightly worse publicly.

The "Vampira" thing confused me due to the fact that I hadn't seen anyone connect that name with here, she did her bondage shoots under "Leila (Flowers)" - wasn't able to independently confirm the "Flowers" part, since she's only listed as "Leila" on the site. Possibility that both names were used or it was a screw up, though since no one really seems to know much about Fairbanks other than she hopped straight from the "Bernie or Bust" crowd to being a full blown "MAGApede" overnight. Sudden shifts from one political extreme to the other are a massive red flag - especially with money involved.


----------



## WeWuzFinns (Feb 27, 2020)

BlancoMailo said:


> It's a possibility but for as much of a crazy bitch Zhu may be, I hate seeing people throw around false accusations like this not only because of how much it cheapens it when actually wronged parties come forward but it's being used to make the entire situation an all or nothing fight, when both sides should be looking like shit here to be honest. It also mildly annoys me to see one party's clear cowdom being ignored or excused because the other party happens to be very slightly worse publicly.
> 
> The "Vampira" thing confused me due to the fact that I hadn't seen anyone connect that name with here, she did her bondage shoots under "Leila (Flowers)" - wasn't able to independently confirm the "Flowers" part, since she's only listed as "Leila" on the site. Possibility that both names were used or it was a screw up, though since no one really seems to know much about Fairbanks other than she hopped straight from the "Bernie or Bust" crowd to being a full blown "MAGApede" overnight. Sudden shifts from one political extreme to the other are a massive red flag - especially with money involved.


She established that she has no self respect by doing that photo shoot. She is willing to do anything for short-term gain. Changing political ideology fits the bill. Leila Flowers is pretty close to Ramona Flowers, maybe _NEGATIVE XP_  was right about the degenerative effect of Scott Pilgrim.

I really like when all these thots and skanks start fighting with each other.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Mar 6, 2020)

Leominster said:


> From my understanding it's an existing sorority that is in at least one state, California. It sounds like she's starting a new chapter of it and that's the nonprofit she talked about starting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's put a bit more stuff up now, and I'm increasingly certain that there's no link to the existing organization, which doesn't seem to have a particularly strong brand identity or a national organization. The social media for that Kappa Zeta Phi UCI chapter is just a bunch of Vietnamese thots, which makes sense. UCSD is more of the same but with Chinese and Koreans and even some fatties mixed in. It should be noted that Zhu is just calling her thing 'Kappa Zeta' rather than 'Kappa Zeta Phi', possibly to avoid trademarks a couple trademarks that the existing organisations seem to have.

Website:







https://archive.md/aK1Tx
I suspect that some large part of this is just to have a way to get back on Twitter and Instagram without being super obvious about ban evasion. She seems to be losing all her hair from the stress of not being on there.



https://archive.md/mMedG


----------



## Troonos (Mar 6, 2020)

I'll come back when the noodz leak.

Preferably with the balding fivehead cropped out.


----------



## Leominster (Mar 6, 2020)

3119967d0c said:


> She's put a bit more stuff up now, and I'm increasingly certain that there's no link to the existing organization, which doesn't seem to have a particularly strong brand identity or a national organization. The social media for that Kappa Zeta Phi UCI chapter is just a bunch of Vietnamese thots, which makes sense. UCSD is more of the same but with Chinese and Koreans and even some fatties mixed in. It should be noted that Zhu is just calling her thing 'Kappa Zeta' rather than 'Kappa Zeta Phi', possibly to avoid trademarks a couple trademarks that the existing organisations seem to have.
> 
> Website:
> View attachment 1175820
> ...


She started working on it before she got banned. I think it's more her being salty because she was forced out of a sorority. The naming thing threw me off. I'm not sure of the difference in naming scheme. I also just realized that KZ are her initials for her non-legal name. Also, an online sorority? Cringe.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Mar 6, 2020)

Leominster said:


> Also, an online sorority? Cringe.


It's not 100% online.. they have meetings at Disney World! And pink merch!


----------



## Freedom Fries (Mar 6, 2020)

3119967d0c said:


> She's put a bit more stuff up now, and I'm increasingly certain that there's no link to the existing organization, which doesn't seem to have a particularly strong brand identity or a national organization. The social media for that Kappa Zeta Phi UCI chapter is just a bunch of Vietnamese thots, which makes sense. UCSD is more of the same but with Chinese and Koreans and even some fatties mixed in. It should be noted that Zhu is just calling her thing 'Kappa Zeta' rather than 'Kappa Zeta Phi', possibly to avoid trademarks a couple trademarks that the existing organisations seem to have.
> 
> Website:
> View attachment 1175820
> ...


Imagine paying for online friends in adulthood instead of a normal greek org where it's just a group of teenage friends making their parents collectively pay for booze and first-job introductions.



Leominster said:


> She started working on it before she got banned. I think it's more her being salty because she was forced out of a sorority. The naming thing threw me off. I'm not sure of the difference in naming scheme. I also just realized that KZ are her initials for her non-legal name. Also, an online sorority? Cringe.



Yeah that just dawned on me as well. Why would you even style an adult organization like this as greek and then add to that the fact that it's your pseudonym's initials? This screams lifestyle company. Basically she will run all her personal expenses through this to take advantage of tax deductions and try to scam sad girls who always wanted to be srostitutes but weren't pretty enough to pay for her trips.

Extremely Chinese of her to try and take advantage of American systems like this. I hope the IRS eventually audits her.


----------



## Hawaiian Lunchmeat (Mar 6, 2020)

3119967d0c said:


> She's put a bit more stuff up now, and I'm increasingly certain that there's no link to the existing organization, which doesn't seem to have a particularly strong brand identity or a national organization. The social media for that Kappa Zeta Phi UCI chapter is just a bunch of Vietnamese thots, which makes sense. UCSD is more of the same but with Chinese and Koreans and even some fatties mixed in. It should be noted that Zhu is just calling her thing 'Kappa Zeta' rather than 'Kappa Zeta Phi', possibly to avoid trademarks a couple trademarks that the existing organisations seem to have.
> 
> Website:
> View attachment 1175820
> ...


"Online based sorority" so like not a real college based one or... also lol holy shit lady you're a Trump fan havent you learned to combover? That fucking hairline!


----------



## Shield Breaker (Mar 6, 2020)

WeWuzFinns said:


> I wonder how long it will take Cassandra to DMCA null over these photos. I doubt she has the sense to not go for the Streisand effect. You might as well turn that post into a thread for her.
> 
> She got Kathy Zhu kicked from twitter over revenge porn while those photos looks to me professionally taken and it even looks like her porn/cam girl moniker is "Vampira". I guess twitter takes all the revenge porn accusation very seriously and is even willing to jump the gun even without having all the evidence, what is generally a smart move to make.





BlancoMailo said:


> It's a possibility but for as much of a crazy bitch Zhu may be, I hate seeing people throw around false accusations like this not only because of how much it cheapens it when actually wronged parties come forward but it's being used to make the entire situation an all or nothing fight, when both sides should be looking like shit here to be honest. It also mildly annoys me to see one party's clear cowdom being ignored or excused because the other party happens to be very slightly worse publicly.
> 
> The "Vampira" thing confused me due to the fact that I hadn't seen anyone connect that name with here, she did her bondage shoots under "Leila (Flowers)" - wasn't able to independently confirm the "Flowers" part, since she's only listed as "Leila" on the site. Possibility that both names were used or it was a screw up, though since no one really seems to know much about Fairbanks other than she hopped straight from the "Bernie or Bust" crowd to being a full blown "MAGApede" overnight. Sudden shifts from one political extreme to the other are a massive red flag - especially with money involved.





WeWuzFinns said:


> She established that she has no self respect by doing that photo shoot. She is willing to do anything for short-term gain. Changing political ideology fits the bill. Leila Flowers is pretty close to Ramona Flowers, maybe _NEGATIVE XP_  was right about the degenerative effect of Scott Pilgrim.
> 
> I really like when all these thots and skanks start fighting with each other.



I really hope she is dumb enough to start a fight with Null. She's a real cringe cow, and interacts with a lot of other cows like Nick Fuente, Ethan Ralph, and Laura Loomer, so her thread would be pretty active. The first time I noticed her was when she posted a photo of her writing some NeoCon's name in her death note. I mean, yeah, they suck, but .


----------



## Leominster (Mar 13, 2020)

She uploaded a video to her YouTube channel titled "Boyfriend Does My Makeup Challenge."









						Boyfriend Does My Makeup Challenge
					

Hey y'all, I'm back! Hope you guys like this fun little video I did with my boyfriend (:




					www.youtube.com
				








Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Hawaiian Lunchmeat (Mar 13, 2020)

Leominster said:


> She uploaded a video to her YouTube channel titled "Boyfriend Does My Makeup Challenge."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol most of the comments are on how her  boyfriend is obviously a closeted homosexual. Also holy shit the hairline continues to recede.


----------



## CharlesBarkley (Mar 15, 2020)

Troonos said:


> I'll come back when the noodz leak.
> 
> Preferably with the balding fivehead cropped out.




Yo whatcha you dissing baldies for, nigga? 



Hawaiian Lunchmeat said:


> Lol most of the comments are on how her  boyfriend is obviously a closeted homosexual. Also holy shit the hairline continues to recede.



Ya that guy is gay as hell.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Mar 15, 2020)

CharlesBarkley said:


> Yo whatcha you dissing baldies for, nigga?


Noone's holding Xuanqi's receding hairline against her. But she should just face facts and shave her head already.


----------



## goodgrief (Mar 15, 2020)

This thread has been a hilarious read. Thank fuck no one explained to her that she can't be an honorary white woman or we wouldn't have this meltdown. I hope she and her gay key to whiteness produce more trash content.


----------



## Doug_S1 (Mar 18, 2020)

Whoops - sorry Kathy. I hope Twitter let her back on the platform. I didn't truly expect Twitter to ban her for what would be considered bantz or light-hearted insults. What a shit website.


----------



## TheMadAutist (Mar 18, 2020)

Doug_S1 said:


> View attachment 1193247
> 
> Whoops - sorry Kathy. I hope Twitter let her back on the platform. I didn't truly expect Twitter to ban her for what would be considered bantz or light-hearted insults. What a shit website.


Unless you have a big account or report a tiny one, that means squat. Twitter sends it to you so you feel good but nothing happens to the reported account.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Apr 12, 2020)

TheMadAutist said:


> Unless you have a big account or report a tiny one, that means squat. Twitter sends it to you so you feel good but nothing happens to the reported account.



Not to mention they sometimes suspend you for dumb reasons. Makes it easier for trolls and butthurt soytards to abuse the system, but when it comes to obvious shitheads with a blue checkmark LOL @ you for thinking it's going to stop them.


----------



## RandomBattles (May 25, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Trombonista (May 25, 2020)

RandomBattles said:


> View attachment 1320946


Well, now there's no reason to ever take her seriously again.


----------



## Leominster (Jun 27, 2020)

Kathy recently (6/26/20) debated a black woman on RT regarding whether skin whitening products should be eradicated.


> Producers of skin whitening products came under fire, amid claims their goods are racist. Major companies have now renamed their brands or pulled them from the shelves completely. RT put the issue up for debate.






Your browser is not able to display this video.











						Skin whitening products under fire, companies need to rename or pull [DEBATE]
					

Producers of skin whitening products came under fire, amid claims their goods are racist. Major companies have now renamed their brands or pulled them from t...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Hamplanet Fitness (Nov 6, 2020)

Xuanqi (blue blazer) is still politicking, though not on Twitter:


----------



## White Devil (Dec 1, 2020)

How did this down syndrome looking chink win a beauty contest?


----------



## Freedom Fries (Dec 5, 2020)

Hamplanet Fitness said:


> Xuanqi (blue blazer) is still politicking, though not on Twitter:
> View attachment 1711527


I thought she'd be glad Biden won so the trade war with China would end. Isn't she like super pro-China?


----------



## Merry (Jan 3, 2021)

White Devil said:


> How did this down syndrome looking chink win a beauty contest?


She's diverse.

Also I'm sad she was bullied off Twitter, she had/has major lolcow potential.


----------



## TheMadAutist (Mar 23, 2022)

Apparently she works as a scheduler for Rep. Ronnie Jackson now


			https://www.linkedin.com/in/kathyzhu23


----------



## Trombonista (Mar 24, 2022)

TheMadAutist said:


> Apparently she works as a scheduler for Rep. Ronnie Jackson now
> 
> 
> https://www.linkedin.com/in/kathyzhu23


Well, at least she has a job.


----------

